# Finishing opening for closet



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you bought the bifold doors yet? If so, what do they measure in the closed position?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

bi-folds need a ro that is 2" over door size just like a normal prehung. 
36" door = RO 38"
Termite has a point tho; IF you have not bought or opened the bifolds yet you ARE properly framed for sliders.


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

The door I bought for the 36" wide closet has been opened but the 2 I bought for the 72" wide have not. 

If I understand correctly the doors measure 36" closed and 72" closed (since the bigger closet has 2 doors).

I am not sure what you mean by a "slider", unless it is the track for the door.

I will try to post a pic later today to illustrate my dilemma.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Depending on the type of doors, you could possibly trim them down. A 1/2" off of each panel where they hinge may not be noticed if done properly and hacksaw the track to size. I'd avoid trimming the outter edges of the panels if the pivot holes are already drilled.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Frank: Sliders are the normal by-passing closet doors. You slide em left or right. I like bi-folds better however it is a question of which can you do easier, re-frame all the openings, or just get sliders and use what you have built.


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

Frank_N_Stein said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the forum and still relatively new to the DIY concept when it comes to home improvement.
> 
> I am in the process of refinishing my basement and during my endeavors I have framed in two closets in separate rooms. Both closets are going to have bifold doors, one closet door is 36" wide, the other 72". Apparently I didn't account for enough trim space when I measured and framed the openings. Right now the rough opening for the 36" opening is 37", and the opening for the 72" opening is 73".
> 
> ...


If done properly you can cut the hinge side as someone else stated. get a brand new blade and take your time, It will work out just fine:thumbup:


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Depending on the type of doors, you could possibly trim them down. A 1/2" off of each panel where they hinge may not be noticed if done properly and hacksaw the track to size. I'd avoid trimming the outter edges of the panels if the pivot holes are already drilled.


I don't know who made the doors because there isn't a name on them, but they are standard 36"x80" each when closed. I have an old table saw that I can get a new blade for that should work, but cutting them is going to be a PITA. Or would I use a circular saw to do it? 

I'm going to check with the boss and see what she thinks about the slider idea. I told her about the mistake I made with the rough opening and she made faces something like :huh: and :icon_rolleyes:

Thanks for the responses so far. If there are more ideas out there, I'm open to them.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

If this was my house i would cut out a stud on one side of the door. This isn't a bearing wall is it? you can cut the drywall with key hole saw and then a sawzall for the stud. This would leave you with 2 1/2" rough opening and with 3/4" trim on each side that leaves you with 1" of shimming, 1/2" each side. I think this would be your easiest solution. You can always add a stud in the wall to make up for the one you pulled out.


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> If this was my house i would cut out a stud on one side of the door. This isn't a bearing wall is it? you can cut the drywall with key hole saw and then a sawzall for the stud. This would leave you with 2 1/2" rough opening and with 3/4" trim on each side that leaves you with 1" of shimming, 1/2" each side. I think this would be your easiest solution. You can always add a stud in the wall to make up for the one you pulled out.


Why would I need to use shims on each side? Wouldn't the trim be flush up with the stud on both sides? I understand shimming a regular door, but I wasn't aware you did it with trim for a bifold door.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

In a 72" opening, sliding doors would be OK, but I wouldn't do it on a 36" opening. With the door opened, you would only have 16" or 17" opening. That would be a pain in the long term. You could take out the 2x4 jack studs and replace them with a 1x4s. That will cut down the amount of shimming you need between the rough opening and the jamb and still keep your door centered in the space.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Frank_N_Stein said:


> ...Or would I use a circular saw to do it?


I had to do this with a solid wooden storm door a few years ago; buy a normal size door for $500 or a custom sized door for $750... 
With a nice and strait 2x4 i cut the door with a circular saw and a new blade, using the 2x4 as a fence.
Clamped the 2x4 to the door with a "C" clamp (and alittle strip of plywood under the clamp not to mark-up the door) on both ends and cut slow and steady, worked out great.


----------

